# Homer Simpson Syndrome!



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

There is a scene from the Simpsons where Homer is attempting to fix Marge's camera using a drill and a hammer and when he hits the drill with the hammer it shatters the camera to pieces. Homer says that he'll need a bigger drill...!

Anyway applying this warped logic to my everyday situation I have a terrible habit of doing things wrong and breaking things which leaves my wife just shaking her head with a mixture of disbelief and frustration. 

For example I don't know which buttons are which on the TV remote and often when we watch shows together when attempting to turn up the volume I end up switching channels or turning the set off! 

Today I broke a pair of scissors while cutting a cable tie and I also managed to bruise my leg by falling backwards off a chair after fixing the time on the clock. If I was to record the list daily it would be fairly long come the end of the week.

Does this sort of stuff happen to any of you and is there any 'cure' for Homer Simpson Syndrome?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My H does this and I think it's hilarious. Once he thought the shower was broken because no water was coming out of the shower head so he brings up his huge bag of tools with this look of determination. I asked what he was doing and he was ready to take apart the shower. I asked him, 'Did you try just pushing the button on the shower head?' We have one of those shower heads that you can stop the water coming out of the head by pushing a button. LOL. that was all there was to it. 

the other day he tried to change my oil on my car but came up with a black and blue finger instead. he'd hammered his finger. hahaha. 

I don't think you should try and change your syndrome. I think it's cute and really funny. does it bother your wife?


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Some people are just not mechanically inclined.I am very mechanically inclined that's probably why everybody in the family calls me when they need something.don't worry to much different people have different talents
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

No cure. That's why it's great computers came along: people with logical brains but no hand-eye coordination can finally be useful as programmers, financial analysts, engineers/architects (without aligning drafting tools), etc.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Have the opposite problem. I can fix almost anything.

But there are two probems. the first is time. I work 60 hours a week and not interested in fixing things all weekend. "Sorry honey, call someone to fix it."

The second problem is now my wife is spoiled. 

Her: "Hubby, car problem."
Me: "Fixed it."

Her: "Hubby, sink problem."
Me: "Fixed it."

Her: Hubby, nuclear reactor on the fritz again."
Me: "Sorry, don't know about that nuclear fusion stuff."
Her: "What do you mean. Didn't you fix it before? How hard can it be to fix a nuclear reactor. You fixed the toaster, didn't you? blah blah...."


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Chris Taylor said:


> Have the opposite problem. I can fix almost anything.
> 
> But there are two probems. the first is time. I work 60 hours a week and not interested in fixing things all weekend. "Sorry honey, call someone to fix it."
> 
> ...


LOL I'm in the same boat! and the beilge pump is broke!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

lonesomegra said:


> There is a scene from the Simpsons where Homer is attempting to fix Marge's camera using a drill and a hammer and when he hits the drill with the hammer it shatters the camera to pieces. Homer says that he'll need a bigger drill...!
> 
> Anyway applying this warped logic to my everyday situation I have a terrible habit of doing things wrong and breaking things which leaves my wife just shaking her head with a mixture of disbelief and frustration.
> 
> ...


your wife has you thinking you can't do anything correct!

I say bullsh*t. quit letting her treat you that way! Just ignor what she says and do things the way you want. like every thing in life it take practice and confidence and she is destroying your confidence with her comments and eyerolls and head shaking. thats not how wives are supost to treat their husband.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I had to sneak out at 4am and take apart the drivers side front power window to remount it on the track because Wifey was insisting I take it (her car) to the dealer to fix it which would have been 2 days and $400.

It took about 90 minutes and its fixed. And I haven't mentioned it at all and never will. She'll think it "just got better".


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

had a similar problem, but the actuator was shot. Ended up just taking it in because god forbid I messed something (that was already broken) up.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Matt1720 said:


> had a similar problem, but the actuator was shot. Ended up just taking it in because god forbid I messed something (that was already broken) up.


There's so much sh^t goes on around here no one finds out about. 

"Hey how come xxxxx looks like that now/works that way now/doesn't make that weird noise now...?"


'Don't know. Plumbing/electrical/appliance fairies.'


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

What I don't get...

Extreme competence is attractive (i.e. Policemen, Firemen, Other skilled tradesmen)

A dude looks it up on google and says "hey, I can do that, its broken down what I need to do step by step". 

Wife: No waaaaay

Do they want useless grown boys? Do they have the cash to burn?


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not saying that I can't fix stuff because I can but I can't figure out why my rate of breakages is so high. 

Yesterday there was a big mirror in the shed that was fine. Some stuff got moved around in there at the time while I was looking for tools. Today I went in and there was a big smash in the middle of the mirror. No big deal, it was an inexpensive mirror. However to fit it in the bin I had to sit it inside and hit it with a hammer. Instead of the glass landing in the bin it flew up in the air and landed all over the path and that took over 15 minutes to clean up!

Later after this today I was affixing a whiteboard to a wall and only needed to drill three holes to put it up but ended up breaking and bending three drill bits before I got it up!

In some ways my wife lives with a different mindset to me. Its not 'oh you fixed that.' But rather 'how come it took so long?' And 'that needs fixing now.' Firstly some jobs cannot be done right if the sequence is wrong (putting up a ceiling before wiring for example) and I don't tend to tackle non-emergancy tasks without adequate funds. 

I don't fear a certain level of experimentation in projects but this tends to make my W think that I am 'playing around' rather that tackling the task I set out to do. I don't intently set out to frustrate her but I seem to do so in the end.


----------

